# Amperimetro para medir potencia de un transmisor?



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola, por ahí me han recomendado que para ajustar un transmisor simplemente mida la corriente durante el ajuste. Me preguntaba que tan real es esta medición para conocer la potencia de salida del aparato en cuestión.

Hoy reconstruí uno de esos transmisores que alguna vez armé y no funcionaron... pero hoy si que funcionó  el asunto es que usa un BC548C como único componente activo y no tenía nada a mano para medir la potencia de rf así que me fijé cuanto está consumiendo... 21mA, alimentado con 12v, en potencia sería algo así como 252mW... pero no se si esto sea correcto o al menos real en rf.

Interesa conocer su potencia para poder agregar un amplificador.

Con un cablecito de unos 10 centimetros por antena, su alcance es de unos 50 metros, tal vez un poco más. esto podría ayudar a asumir la potencia verdad?

Les dejo el cto en cuestión:

*El BF199 fue reemplazado por un BC548c


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2008)

Cometiste un pequeño error en cuanto al circuito.
los transistores tipo BF no son reemplazables por los BC, pero si t*E* funciona: perfecto.

ahora, segun la medicion que realizaste la potencia esta bien y no tendra mas alcance q*UE *eso.

para q*UE* t*E* des una idea una potencia de 5 Watts da un alcance de 10 Kmetros.

t*E* serviria leer mis respuestas a un post de transmisor de 4 Km, en el cual postee todas las etapas de potencia necesarias para agregar a un transmisor de FM. saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2008)

A decir verdad... Al principio lo armé con el BF199 pero no logré que hiciera ni mu. Luego le metí un 2n2218 pero además del ruido de fondo, era super inestable. Despues de un buen tiempo me decidí a revisarlo nuevamente pero el unico transistor que tenía a la mano era un BC548 así que se lo puse (la unica precaución que tuve fue con el patillaje). Funcionó de primera pero con mucho ruido hasta que logré sintonizarlo bien limpio. Lo alimenté con la fuente de un scanner HP (12VCcc*1A).

Entonces 21mA de corriente es la potencia que tengo a la salida... me parece mucho por tratarse de un transistor tan pequeño cuya unica funcion es la de modulador, pero no deja de ser interesante. Ya estoy pensando en meterle un pll. Con una consulta sobre esto seguimos en otro tópico...


----------



## arriaco (Jun 25, 2008)

El rendimiento en radiofrecuencia suele ser aproximadamente el 50%. O sea, que hiciste bien el cálculo de potencia (252 mW), pero no significa que tuvieran 252 mW en radiofrecuencia, sino que tenías esa potencia en consumo. Como en radiofrecuencia se pierde casi la mitad en generar calor, realmente y con un poco de suerte tendrías realmente 121 mW aproximadamente, lógicamente debes constrastarla con un watímetro, porque luego estaría el tema de las frecuencias armónicas generadas y que estarían encuadradas en esos 121 mW. Es decir, que para poner un ejemplo gráfico, tendrías 10 mW en el primer armónico, unos 8 mW en el segundo y unos 3 en el tercero... entonces... LIMPIAMENTE Y REALMENTE tendrás en la frecuencia fundamental que es la que seguramente te interese, unos 100 mW, ¿ves la relatividad que tiene la potencia? siempre que se habla de circuitos osciladores y/o amplificador, se habla de potencia máxima, o sea, la que tienen también los armónicos... lo que ocurre esque para éso están los Filtros pasabandas y/o pasabajos, para eliminar esas frecuencias "dobladas" y superpuestas a la principal y que son en toda regla, indeseables...


----------



## alexx_57 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola, no te recomiendo que uses un amperimetro para "tener una idea" de la potencia irradiada, tene en cuenta que esa potencia tambien esta dada por la impedancia de salida, o sea en otras palabras si tenes una antena (o carga) mal adaptada, vas a tener mucho consumo pero vas a estar irradiando poco, todo el consumo que vos veas en el amperimetro se va a estar disipando en calor en el transistor de salida,(esto en potencias grandes te puedo arruinar el transistor de salida) te recomiendo que armes algun medidor de roe en internet hay varios circuitos lo haces con una placa de epoxi y un microamperimetro. saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2008)

Gracias a todos por responder. tengo armado un 'watimetro'... pero que por alguna razòn no marca nada de nada en ninguna escala...

es este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm

Lo he usado anteriormente y me ha dado ideas tentativas (no se si reales), pero esta vez no hace nada de nada... bueno... en realidad si... la aguja intenta moverse un poquitito pero en la escala de 2.5v... en las demás ni lo intenta.

El tx es tal cual lo ven en la imagen arriba. no hay trimers a la salida ni nada más para ajustar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

Hola, el diodo 1n4148 va bien en frecuencias bajas menores de 30 Mhz para Vhf tendrás que poner un diodo de germanio tipo OAxx o AAxx y lo recomendable es poner la r 22 k de tipo trimer, pues eso depende de la sensibidad del instrumento que uses


----------



## judex (Jul 5, 2012)

me podriais decir que varicap usa y en la bobina de 4 vueltas de que diametro es el cable?
gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2012)

Si la R de 22 se pone variable, ya no será posible calcular de la misma forma. Lo que sí, creo que se podría medir hasta 200w sin problemas (el 1n4148 va hasta 100v) y agregando algún condensador o resistencia en serie al diodo, se podría medir una potencia mayor.

La verdad que estos instrumentos DIY son muy importantes considerando los precios desorbitados que estan alcanzando en el mercado, incluso los de dudosisima calidad.


----------



## analogico (Nov 30, 2012)

ese medidor de pablin sera capaz de medir potencias 
menores a 500mw

se ve bastante simple
la verdad lo quiero para medir que los conexiones esten bien hechos
con que mida entre 174-216 mhz 

supongo que un diodo mejor se puede obtener de un sintonizador  de tv antiguo  a perillas
cry:


----------



## miguelus (Nov 30, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/circuito.gif
> 
> ese medidor de pablin sera capaz de medir potencias
> menores a 500mw
> ...



Buenos días analogico

Como Díodo tienes que emplear uno de Germanio.
Los OA89, OA90, AA114, AA115, AA16, 1N60... No son difíciles de encontrar y te servirán perfectamente.
Las Resistencias de 200Ω no son de un valor habitual, si no las encuentras puedes poner en paralelo 3 Resistencias de 150Ω 1/2 Vatio, con esto tendrás un valor de 50Ω.

La Resistencia de 22K, en este circuito, no tiene mucho sentido ya que te falsearía la medida. En su lugar pon un Choke de entre 22µH y 100µH.
Dependiendo de como hagas el montaje, puedes suprimir el Choque y la Resistencia y en su lugar poner un puente.

Para medir la potencia, puedes utilizar un Voltímetro DC, la potencia medida será (VxV)/100

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días analogico
> 
> Como Díodo tienes que emplear uno de Germanio.
> Los OA89, OA90, AA114, AA115, AA16, 1N60... No son difíciles de encontrar y te servirán perfectamente.
> Sal U2



buenas no queria responder antes sin tener nada concreto e estado buscando el diodo
y encontre un sintonizador uhf  UAM1-714A  del cual solo e encontrado referencias de que aun lo venden
 tiene en su interior 2 diodos  uno naranjo parce ser un zener y otro  que parece ser de germanio se parece a este 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 es  transparente y solo tiene una franja negra
supongo que es pero no tengo mas datos sobre el diodo si  pudieran aportar algo de informacion

para medir usare lo que queda de un tester de analogo no tienen placa solo  la aguja funciona


saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2012)

avances



como ahora el unico trasmisor que tengo a mano son unos moduladores rf
y un vcr
que no creo que sean muy potentes
cambie la resitencia a 75
y medi 0mv

el aparato lo arme usando un vumetro analogo y luego un tester digital

por lo tanto no funciona o estos aparatos seran muy poco potentes no se


----------



## homebrew (Dic 14, 2012)

para ese tipo de medicion te recomiendo el diodo BAR10 es muy bueno bonito y barato las tre B , cuidados con los tuner viejos algunos usan diodos especiales para multiplicar frecuencia, mezcladores o simplemente como conmutadores LC segun el rango de frecuencias a trabajar.
Al circuito de pablin lo veo muy simple mejor seria buscar algo mas elavorado con un amplificador CC despues del diodo detector.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

amigos, me quiero hacer un wattimetro caserito... ya me hice una carguita algo generosa (para los usos más normales), y la sumergí en aceite a fin de aumentar al menos un poco la disipación. La idea es trabajar comodamente con potencias del orden de los 300w en 100mhz. Como wattimetro podré usar el circuito de la web de pablin? o el diodito no soportará esa tensión? qué técnica es conveniente usar para conseguir además una atenuación suficiente como para conectar otros instrumentos? Vi en MercadoLibre una carguita hecha con una única resistencia de 50r/250w con un atenuador hecho con un "divisor capacitivo" o al menos así le llama el que publicó ese artículo... y al ver bien las fotos es simplemente un arito de alambre muy cerca de la resistencia. Al final, espero poder verificar este wattimetro conectandolo en serie con un bird o alguno de similar confianza para poder graficar una escala. Qué dicen ustedes?


----------



## homebrew (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola DJ_Gleen la resistencia es la carga en si y el arito cerca de la resistencia es simplemente la pesca de rf o test poin que por lo general se ajusta para estar unos 30 db por debajo de la fundamental.
Es para conectar un frecuencimetro,monitor de modulacion o analizador de espectros


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

la forma de ajustar ese arito es ponerlo bien lejos e ir acercandolo verdad? esto habría que hacerlo con un osciloscopio o un analizador de espectro no? o un miliwattimetro? Hace como un año me trajeron para revisar un tx de fm de 300w marca RVR de comienzos de los ´90s que tenía a la salida un conector bnc con la salida atenuada. Como el problema no estaba en el lineal no lo toqué para nada... me limité a revisar la parte que correspondía y nada más...

He visto en algunos lineales que tienen un led para mostrar la potencia de rf (algo así como el verónica), pero conectados directamente a la salida por medio de un capacitor cerámico y un diodito (creo que también un preset y alguna que otra resistencia)... en fin... antes de llegar a algo buscar info sobre algo así, creen que el instrumento de la página de Pablin puede funcionar para la potencia que pretendo trabajar?


----------



## homebrew (Dic 15, 2012)

Si la forma de ajustarlo es primero ponerlo retirado, con un analizador de espectro o un medidor de intensidad de campo ajustarlo para tener -30 o -40 db repecto a la salida en la frecuencia de trabajo. 
Eso implica tener instrumental caro para estar seguros de lo que estamos haciendo y que nuestros calculos son correctos sino seria todo muy dudoso.
Respecto al wattimetro y la carga  para trabajar a esos niveles de potencia pasa lo mismo con el tester la carga te puede marcar que son 50 ohms pero ante la rf y a frecuencias superiores a 30 mhz la reactancia puede ser muy elevada y el equipo estaria viendo unas impedancia muy diferentes a los 50 ohms, con un analizador de antenas es muy facil darte cuenta de lo que te estoy diciendo al probar diferentes resistencias de 50 ohms a diferentes frecuencias, unas trabajan a frecuencias mayores y otras no.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2012)

La carga me está acusando entre 1:1 y hasta 1,2:1 según la probé entre 87 y 174 mhz, por lo que para mí está más que bien. Lo del analizador de antena lo comprendo y hacer al menos un puentecito de resistencias para ciertas comprobaciones es otra cosa que me queda en el tintero todavía... insisto que la banda que me interesa trabajar con esta potencia es la de de 88 a 108 mhz. Para otras bandas, la potencia no me importa estar limitado a 100w.


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 20, 2012)

Un atenuador para cargas fantasmas puede ser unos cuantos metros de por ej rg58 que con las perdidas que tiene podes tener del lado del TX 100w y del lado de la carga muchisimo menos, en UHF funciona mucho mejor aun .
P.D.:es algo medio de crotos, pero vamos...cuando el dinero no alcanza...
Saludos!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 12, 2015)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Cometiste un pequeño error en cuanto al circuito.
> los transistores tipo BF no son reemplazables por los BC, pero si t*E* funciona: perfecto.
> 
> ahora, segun la medicion que realizaste la potencia esta bien y no tendra mas alcance q*UE *eso.
> ...



cordial saludo, podrias por favor explicarme por que no se pueden reemplazar, tambien quisiera preguntarlescual es el punto ideal para la alimentacion de base de un oscilador de este tipo, pues he visto divisores de voltaje o a veces una resistencia de +b a la base, he medido 1.4 o 3.5 voltios en la base, entonces cual seria un voltaje adecuado.
gracias de antemano...


----------

